# بيان رقم واحد من رجال المنتدى للرد على الهجوم البناتى



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*أخوانى شباب المنتدى ..

قامت العضوة netta  ببدء حمله بناتيه للقضاء على الوجود الرجالى فى المنتدى ( بتحلم)
على الرابط دة
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169189

* لو و ال ايه اغلبيه البنات ماصدقوا وعجبهم الموضوع وشجعوا الاخت (netta) الشجاعه :t23: ايوة اللى فى الصورة دى

المهم نحن جمعيه .............. ( لسه مش لاقى اسم بس هلاقى يعنى)

قررنا الاتى :

+ أحنا لازقين فى المنتدى ومحدش هايعرف يخلعنا منه ( متنحين يعن):smile01

+ أحنا لو عايزين نطير البنات من المنتدى نقدر بس احنا بقى أذكى هنخليكم علشان نعذب فيكم هههههه**

+ بدل ما كان هجوم خفيف مننا هايبقى مُنظم بقى واللى يقدر يستحمل مواضيع :ura1:

+ بنطلب من مشرفة القسم مع انها بنت :act23: (أمرنا لله) نعمل موضوع يكون ساحة حرب لطرح المواضيع القتاليه بين الجبهتين ونشوف مين اللى هايزهق ويسيب المنتدى هههههههه

+ أدعوا كل الشباب الحر الانضمام لنا وجمع اكبر قدر من المواضيع الساخره عن الجنس النائم :giveup:

+ فى هنا بند بس مش فاكره دلوقتى 


المهم يعنى انا بعلن من هنا من أخر سطر فى الموضوع اعلان الهجوووووووووووووووووووم على البنات المتمردات :bud:

الى الجهاااااااااااد يا شباب اللى يخنق بنت بـ 90 حسنه يلا جمع واكسب ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أخوانى شباب المنتدى ..*​
> 
> *قامت العضوة netta ببدء حمله بناتيه للقضاء على الوجود الرجالى فى المنتدى ( بتحلم)*
> *على الرابط دة*
> ...





هههههههههه يعني بتعيب في مشرفة القسم وعايز نعملك موضوع

نعم اؤمر ههههههههههه

يغلق ههههههههههههههه

لا بجد الفكره حلوه وطبعا عشان يكون عندي عدل زي ما شجعت نيتا هشجعك بردو

هههههههههه وربنا يهد القوي 

بس هه :beee::ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

وخليها حملة يا رجال العالم اتحدوا هههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت فاكره خلاص الموضوع انتهي ومافيش حرب
ولكن لسبب الهجوم المفاجأ للمره التانيه من شباب المنتدي 
علي بنوتات المنتدي الامورات
فاليكم هذا البيان التالي

تعلن قوات تحالف البنات عن قيام حرب جوية وبرية وبحرية على شلة الشباب وذلك للانتقام منهم 
بسبب انهم عاوزين يطردونا من المنتدي وذلك حسب التقرير اليومي الذي قدمه العضو مارسلينو
وتتراس مجموعة البنات المناضله نيتا

اجمدوا يا بتات
بس اعملوا احتياطكم وحضروا الاسلحه 
وكل واحده تجيب معاها اي حاجه في ايديها وهي جايه
من باب الاحتياط

انتوا مين يعنى 
هتكونوا مين 
احنا بنخاف ولا ايه 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت فاكره خلاص الموضوع انتهي ومافيش حرب
> ولكن لسبب الهجوم المفاجأ للمره التانيه من شباب المنتدي
> علي بنوتات المنتدي الامورات
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يا نيتا يا جااااااااااااااامده


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يعني بتعيب في مشرفة القسم وعايز نعملك موضوع
> 
> نعم اؤمر ههههههههههه
> 
> ...





روزي86 قال:


> وخليها حملة يا رجال العالم اتحدوا هههههههههههه​




*هههههههه اذا كان عاجبك ياختى

ما انتى منحازة ليهم اهو من اول مشاركه لانك منهمممممممممم :ranting:

لا هنخلي اسمها حركه : اخنقوا البنات علشان تاخدوا حسنات ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه اذا كان عاجبك ياختى*​
> *ما انتى منحازة ليهم اهو من اول مشاركه لانك منهمممممممممم :ranting:*​
> *لا هنخلي اسمها حركه : اخنقوا البنات علشان تاخدوا حسنات ههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه لازم اكون منحازة طبعا للجنس الناعم يا خشنين انتم هههههههههه:act23:

وفي النهاية احنا اللي هنفوز وننتقم منكم وتلموا مواضيعكم في شنطه ومع الف الف سلامه علي اي منتدي اخر شباب فقط هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت فاكره خلاص الموضوع انتهي ومافيش حرب
> ولكن لسبب الهجوم المفاجأ للمره التانيه من شباب المنتدي
> علي بنوتات المنتدي الامورات
> ...




*لا الموضوع منتهااش دة انا كنت بخط الخطه هههههه

وبعدين مقولتش نمشيكم من المنتدى امال هنخنق ونزهق مين :t13:

يلا اعملى موضوع يكون ساحه الحرب وبعدها اكتبى كلمتك للجمهور البناتى وانا هكتب كلمتى وروزى تضيفها فى الموضوع 

انا عايز مشرف ولد هنا مش كل حاجه هطلبها من بنتتتتتتتتت :t32:
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لازم اكون منحازة طبعا للجنس الناعم يا خشنين انتم هههههههههه:act23:
> 
> وفي النهاية احنا اللي هنفوز وننتقم منكم وتلموا مواضيعكم في شنطه ومع الف الف سلامه علي اي منتدي اخر شباب فقط هههههههههه:ura1:




*هههههههه اما نشووووووووووووووووف :ranting:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا نيتا يا جااااااااااااااامده


 

امال ايه ياروزي
ها نسيبهم يضحكوا علينا


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

> لا هنخلي اسمها حركه : اخنقوا البنات علشان تاخدوا حسنات ههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حسنات بنت ام حسنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههه
هو انتوا حتي عارفين تختاروا اسم عدل


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وخليها حملة يا رجال العالم اتحدوا هههههههههههه​


 
بقي كده ياروزي
اخث اخث
ايه ده يامامي
هما الولاد عملوا لك
غسيل مخ ولا ايه
اعلنا احتماع عاجل لبنات المنتدي
لمحاكمة روزي


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> بقي كده ياروزي
> اخث اخث
> ايه ده يامامي
> هما الولاد عملوا لك
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يالهوز ده انا لسه كنت معاكم وبقول كلام حلو في حق البنات

يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا ههههههههه

والنبي مش تحكموا عليا لاني برئ يا بيه هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لازم اكون منحازة طبعا للجنس الناعم يا خشنين انتم هههههههههه:act23:
> 
> وفي النهاية احنا اللي هنفوز وننتقم منكم وتلموا مواضيعكم في شنطه ومع الف الف سلامه علي اي منتدي اخر شباب فقط هههههههههه:ura1:


 
هههههههههههه
ايوه كده 
تعالي معانا تاني
وسيبك من الاعداء




> وفي النهاية احنا اللي هنفوز وننتقم منكم وتلموا مواضيعكم في شنطه ومع الف الف سلامه علي اي منتدي اخر شباب فقط هههههههههه:ura1:


[/QUOTE]

هههههههههههه
عجباني قوي دي
يسلم بقك ياروزي


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*كويس وقعوا فى بعض ههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا الموضوع منتهااش دة انا كنت بخط الخطه هههههه*​
> *وبعدين مقولتش نمشيكم من المنتدى امال هنخنق ونزهق مين :t13:*​
> *يلا اعملى موضوع يكون ساحه الحرب وبعدها اكتبى كلمتك للجمهور البناتى وانا هكتب كلمتى وروزى تضيفها فى الموضوع *​
> *انا عايز مشرف ولد هنا مش كل حاجه هطلبها من بنتتتتتتتتت :t32:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مفيش ولد في القسم هنا واذا كان عاجبك يعني  ههههههههه:a63::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايوه كده
> تعالي معانا تاني
> وسيبك من الاعداء


 
هههههههههههه
عجباني قوي دي
يسلم بقك ياروزي[/QUOTE]


ههههههههههه تسلميلي يا قمراية انتي

الحمد لله رضيت عني تاني هيييييييييييه ههههههههههههههه:mus25::66:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كويس وقعوا فى بعض ههههههههه*​​





احم احم

لو سمحت بلاش شماته 

انا بحذرك هههههههههه:t32:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه البنات هم الغالبوووووووووون


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا الموضوع منتهااش دة انا كنت بخط الخطه هههههه*
> *يعني احنا كنا بنفكر نعلن السلام *
> *واتاري انتوا بتدبروا لنا حري*
> *اوك ماشي*​
> ...


 
مافيش مشرفين ولاد 
كل مشرفين المنتدي هايبقوا بناااااااااااااااااات
قول ااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حسنات بنت ام حسنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههه
> هو انتوا حتي عارفين تختاروا اسم عدل


 

ههههههههههه قال حسنات قال بأمارة ايه يا حلوين انتم ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

طب خدوا بقي اول صاروخ علي شباب المنتدي


*شوفوا ازاي تاكل البنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1- تغسل ايدها بصابون لوكس..وتنشف بكلينكس.ده قبل الاكل طبعا. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*2- تمشي بخطوات هادىء لحد ماتوصل لغرفة السفرة. *

*3- تدفع الكرسي الى الخلف بكل رقه وتجلس عليه, 
وإذا كانت الاكل على الطبليه..جلست علىها كالحوريه.. 
يعني تتني رجليها لليسار وكنها هتقع على جنبها... *

*4- تمسك المعلقة برفق..وتنظر اليها جيدا حتى تتأكد انها..تبرق. *

*5- تقول بصوت ناعم""بسم الله "" *

*6- تبدأ بأكل السلطه حتى تفتح شهيتها.*

*7- تغرف الرز بالملعقه بحيث لايتجاوز عدد الرزات التي إلتقطتها"17"حبة فقط." رجيم بقى " *

*8- تمضغ الطعام جيداً بدون إظهار أي صوت. *

*9- عندما تنتهي من تناول الطعام تضع الملعقة جانباً..وتقول""الحمد لله" *

*10- تنهض بنفس الهدوء الذي جلست عليه..وتروح تغسل فمها وتتعطر علشان 
تروح ريحة الزفره...*

*الولاد :







1- يصحى من النوم متجهاً الى السفرة مباشره وهو مشمر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






. 
2- يجلس على السفره وكأنه يسقط من السماء"""نيزك""". 

3- يجيب اكبر معلقة وياكل بيها .

4- يخرج المعلقة من الطبق وهيا مليانة عن بكره ابيها.....
.. 
5- يرمي باللقمة الى فمه المفتوح 15سم. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6- يمضغ الرز بطريقة تجعلك تشمأز

7- يأكل السلطة بعدما يقضي على الرز واللحمه. 

8- ينهض بسرعة الصاروخ وفي يده علبة سفن أب""يا لذيذ يارايق.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9- يظهر صوتاً بشعاً جداً ..

10- يمسح ايده في هدومه.. مخلفاً ورائه دمار شامل*






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والبادي اظلم


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه فرحانه فيكم يا شباب ههههههههه:smil15:


 
:new8:


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مفيش ولد في القسم هنا واذا كان عاجبك يعني ههههههههه:a63::bomb:


 
ايوه  كده  ساعديني
مش تقولي لهم اتجدوا يا شباب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> طب خدوا بقي اول صاروخ علي شباب المنتدي
> 
> 
> *شوفوا ازاي تاكل البنت
> ...


حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يالهوز ده انا لسه كنت معاكم وبقول كلام حلو في حق البنات
> 
> يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا ههههههههه
> 
> والنبي مش تحكموا عليا لاني برئ يا بيه هههههههههههههه


 

وبما ان العضوه 
تابت ولعدم شماتة ابله ظاظا
الغيت المحكمه


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


>


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوه
يادوب هو ده اللي يقدر يدافع عنكم


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


>


 

ههههههههه انا لو منك استخبي بقي دلوقتي هههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


 
يعلن حزب البنوتات
لانضمام عضوه جديده للحزي
وهي الاخت المناضله شذا البنفسج


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> وبما ان العضوه
> تابت ولعدم شماتة ابله ظاظا
> الغيت المحكمه


 

هييييييييييييييييه ظهر الحق ههههههههه

ميرسي يا حبي يالي رافعه راس البنات عاليا ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه ايه ده هو انا هحارب لوحدددددى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ايه ده هو انا هحارب لوحدددددى*​


 

هههههههههههه بالشفا يا حج:new6::bomb:


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ايه ده هو انا هحارب لوحدددددى*​


 
ههههههههههههه
بالنجاح والفلاح انشاءالله
اصل كلهم خافوا وهربوا
ياحراااااااااااااام


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> يعلن حزب البنوتات
> لانضمام عضوه جديده للحزي
> وهي الاخت المناضله شذا البنفسج


هــــــــــيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :new8:


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ايه ده هو انا هحارب لوحدددددى
> *​



عيب يا معلم انا جيت اهو 
وحى على الجهاد​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> هــــــــــيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :new8:


 

اهلا اهلا بيكي يا قمر

الشجعان زادو واحده هههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عيب يا معلم انا جيت اهو
> 
> وحى على الجهاد​


 

ههههههههههه اهلا اهلا

شرفتنا وهتوحشنا يا فادي هههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

معلومات عامة : تصغى الماة لزوجها عندما يتحدث اثناء نومه فقط

2- اذا اردت ان تجنن امراة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مراة

خدوا اللى جيا دى .......... تزوج رجل عمى امراة قبيحة ....فقالت له ...لقد رزقق الله باجمل النساء ...فسالها... اذن اين كانت اعين المبصرين عنك قبلى ..........
واخيرا .....قوانين كرة القدم عند البنات*·~-.¸¸,.-~


الكرة : تغييرها من جلد الى بلونات ملونه ،،


الملعب : تغيير العشب من اللون الاخضر الى اللون الوردي ليتناسب مع الذوق العام،،


اللاعبة: يسمح استبدال اللاعبة بالشغالة في الفترات التي تتعب فيها ،،


- حارسة: تم تغيير مسمى حارسة مرمى لمخالفتها للبرستيج بمسمى
( مديرة علاقات عامة ) ،،


- لاعبة الوسط: لاتوجد لاعبة وسط في كلا الفريقين . . يوجد هجوم ودفاع فقط،،


_ اللاعبة : الحامل في حالة تسجيلها هدف يحسب بهدفين،،
اتحدى وابصم اى بنت ترد على موضوعى العبقرى remonتريقة على البنات (بدون زعل)


- لا يجوز فوز فريق على الآخر باكثر من هدف مراعاة لمشاعر الفريق المهزوم ،،


يا ريت كلة يقول راية شوية تشجيع يا رجالة........

- في حالة الخشونة من لاعبة ضد أخرى يحل الخلاف وديا بدلا من احتساب فاول حتى لاتكبر المشكلة،،،



- وبدل الركض وراء الكرة بالامكان الاستعانة بشركات التوصيل المجاني لتوصيل الكرة منها و لها ،،،



تـم تـغـيـير مسمى مخالـفة لـمسة
يد الى اسم اكثر حـضـارية وهــو لمسة حنان ،،



- يمكن لللاعبة حمل حقيبتها اثناء المباراه على الا تحمل فيها ادوات حادة ،،،



- يمكن لللاعبة المتزوجة الطبخ اثناء اللعب ويلزم الاتحاد بتوفير مطبخ في كل ملعب ،،




- في حالة التعادل بين الفريقين يعتبر الفريق الاكثر اناقة هو الفائز

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اهلا اهلا
> 
> شرفتنا وهتوحشنا يا فادي هههههههههههههه:new6:



وانتى اكتر والله يختى
هتصعبوا عليا من الى هيحصل فيكم​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عيب يا معلم انا جيت اهو
> وحى على الجهاد​





احلى ديانة قال:


> معلومات عامة : تصغى الماة لزوجها عندما يتحدث اثناء نومه فقط
> 
> 2- اذا اردت ان تجنن امراة فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مراة
> 
> ...




*ههههههه أأأأأأأأأأأأأأادى جاااااااااااااااامد يا معلم:t16:




++++++++

 يا نيتا يا فادى المواضيع الهجوميه هتبقى فى موضوع منفصل عن دة

وهنضيف اللكنات بعد كدة للموضوع اللى هايتعمل تحت اسم الحــــــــــــرب
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وانتى اكتر والله يختى
> 
> هتصعبوا عليا من الى هيحصل فيكم





كركركركر

ضحكتني يا فادي

صدقني انتم اللي هتصعبوا علينا اوي خصوصا وانتم خارجين بشنطة مواضيعكم وردودكم 

يا حررررررررررام ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه أأأأأأأأأأأأأأادى جاااااااااااااااامد يا معلم:t16:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ايه ده الحرب قامت تاني

طب يلا بقي علي الجيش ههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كركركركر
> 
> ضحكتني يا فادي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

العبرة فى النهاية يا بنتى

وعلى رائى المثل

قالو علينا مجانين وخليناهم يمشوا ماسكين المناديل 30:​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

هبل البنات : مازال مستمراااا
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هبل البنات : مازال مستمراااا
> ​



يا حبى دول بيحلموا​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ايه ده هو انا هحارب لوحدددددى
> *​


*عيب يا مارشلينو في رجالة كتيرة هنا جدعة هههههههههه*


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*انا جمعت شوية اقوال عن المرأة هههههههههه:
"الرجل يريد كل مايستطيع أن يناله، والمرأة تريد كل ما لا تستطيع نيله." مارك توين
"لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجا، فإذا جاء طلبت منه كل شيء" شكسبير
اذا اردت ان تجنن امرأه فاجعلها تعيش يوما كاملا بلا مرآه...
المرأه كالنحله تهيبك العسل ولكنها تلسعك...
عندما تسمع المرأه عبارات الغزل تغمض عينها لكي تستمع بمعناه... فاذا سمعت بعض النصائح اغمضت عينها لتنام
اذا تقدم رجل لطلب يد بنت في العشرون من عمرها فقالت بصوت هاديء كيف هو... واذا كانت في الثلاثين قالت من هو... اما في الاربعين قالت اين هو...*


----------



## انريكي (13 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا شباب البنات انسحبو وخسرو المعركة

سوف تعدم المناظلة نيتا هيه فين 

:t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19:


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

روعه جداااا
لكن ليه الحروب والمشاكل يا غالى
سامحهم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

لا لا مافيش مغفرة يا رجالة
لازم نعرفهم انها لو فكروا يعملوا حاجة هيتنسفوا​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*يسسسسسس دقت ساعه الخطر هههههههههه

الى الاماااااااااااااااااااااام الى الاماااااااااااااام ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*يُغلق و يحذف لاحقا 
السبب أحلام وهمية غير قابلة للتنفيذ هههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يُغلق و يحذف لاحقا
> السبب أحلام وهمية غير قابلة للتنفيذ هههههههههههههههه ​*




*هههههههههههههه طيب يلالالالالا اصحى الحلم خلص :new6:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههههههه طيب يلالالالالا اصحى الحلم خلص :new6:
> *​



*لالالالا انا ما حلمت بشي 
قول للي بيحلم هو اللي يصحى يا مارو :t33:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

يا حبى سبهم يحلموا براحتهم
اخرتهم وحشة اوى​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لالالالا انا ما حلمت بشي
> قول للي بيحلم هو اللي يصحى يا مارو :t33:​*




*قائد الجناح العسكرى للحركه اهو قالك اخرتكم وحشه ههههههههه

اصحى بقى :w00t:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قائد الجناح العسكرى للحركه اهو قالك اخرتكم وحشه ههههههههه
> 
> اصحى بقى :w00t:
> *​



هههههههههههههه
ما يعرفوش بيتعاملوا مع مين يا عم

دا احنا الى خلينا الهوا يلبش كفية من البرد لما فتحنا علية الشباك

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قائد الجناح العسكرى للحركه اهو قالك اخرتكم وحشه ههههههههه
> 
> اصحى بقى :w00t:
> *​



:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه حلوووووووووة يا فادى
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​



30:30:30:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ما يعرفوش بيتعاملوا مع مين يا عم
> 
> دا احنا الى خلينا الهوا يلبش كفية من البرد لما فتحنا علية الشباك
> ...



*ماشي ماشي يا فادي حتى انت 
لما يكتمل فريق البنات رح تشوفوا ايام سودا :act23:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوووووووووة يا فادى
> *​



ما يعرفوش اننا عندنا مواهب يطلعوا احلى كلام عليهم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ماشي ماشي يا فادي حتى انت
> لما يكتمل فريق البنات رح تشوفوا ايام سودا :act23:​*



ال اسود ال
دا الاسود بين ايدينا ورد
وعلى دماغ البنات هيبقى شوك​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ال اسود ال
> دا الاسود بين ايدينا ورد
> 
> وعلى دماغ البنات هيبقى شوك​


 
بالذمه احنا لو قولنا لكم بخخخخخخخخخخ
ها تتسرعوا وتقعوا علي الارض


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> بالذمه احنا لو قولنا لكم بخخخخخخخخخخ
> ها تتسرعوا وتقعوا علي الارض



هههههههههههههههه

دا على اساس اننا مثلا شباب فافى ولا بناكل لبنا 24 ساعة
ولا لما تيجى نتفرج على فلم رعب نضم رجلينا علينا :d​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2011)

*يسلام ليه ع اساس اننا هنسكت لكم
الى الجهااااااادة يابنات مؤنثة اهه
واللى يخنق ولد ليه 100 جنيه بس ها
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يسلام ليه ع اساس اننا هنسكت لكم*​
> *الى الجهااااااادة يابنات مؤنثة اهه*
> *واللى يخنق ولد ليه 100 جنيه بس ها*​


 
ماتخافيش ياهابي
احنا غمرنا ما هانخسر
حقيقـي.. الولاد دول حاجة صعبة مش ممكن أبداً.. ح تعرفـوا ليه ........دلوقتـي 
استنوا لما ينهزموا في الحرب


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> دا على اساس اننا مثلا شباب فافى ولا بناكل لبنا 24 ساعة
> 
> ولا لما تيجى نتفرج على فلم رعب نضم رجلينا علينا :d​


 
انت فاكر ان كل ده مثلا بسبب ان البنات خوافه
نووووووووووووووووو
ده اسمه دلع البنات
يامتوحشين


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ماتخافيش ياهابي
> احنا غمرنا ما هانخسر
> حقيقـي.. الولاد دول حاجة صعبة مش ممكن أبداً.. ح تعرفـوا ليه ........دلوقتـي
> استنوا لما ينهزموا في الحرب




*ههههه عروســـــــــــــــــــــتى ld:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> انت فاكر ان كل ده مثلا بسبب ان البنات خوافه
> نووووووووووووووووو
> ده اسمه دلع البنات
> يامتوحشين



هههههههههههههههه
عجبتني اوى دلع بنات
ومتوحشين دى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يُغلق و يحذف لاحقا ​*
> 
> 
> *السبب أحلام وهمية غير قابلة للتنفيذ هههههههههههههههه *​


 
:t11::t11::t11:

ينصر دينك ياروسيتا
اجمل قذيفه حاربيه شوفتها
ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اهلا اهلا
> 
> شرفتنا وهتوحشنا يا فادي هههههههههههههه:new6:


 

ليه ياروزي
هو فادي خلاس اعلن انسحابه من الحرب
يعني سلم ورقع الرااااااااااااايه البيضا


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ليه ياروزي
> هو فادي خلاس اعلن انسحابه من الحرب
> يعني سلم ورقع الرااااااااااااايه البيضا



*لالالا اشااعاااااااات مش عايزييييين :act23:
*​


----------

